# How to indirectly force a tip.



## Star Lord (Oct 2, 2015)

I noticed that I received more tips when driving my last vehicle, which was an old 2002 Mazda, verses my now 2009 Toyota. 

Could it be possible that riders feel sorry for the driver and his/her car that they somehow feel the need to tip/donate towards a better or newer car?

Maybe we should drive an old 2000/2001 "beater" in order to make better/more tips? 

* 2000 model year vehicles are acceptable only in certain areas. Restrictions may apply.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I might feel sorry for you and tip you, but if you came in a Mazda............never mind, if I see that it is a Mazda that is coming, I will cancel and try again. I hate Mazdas. No room for passengers or drivers. I had thought that a Prius was bad, I would rather five Priusses than one Mazda any day.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Reading about people that cancel uberX rides based on the car really irritates me. Just get in and get to where you need to be if you want a better car stop being so cheap and order a ****ing select, right?

As far as tips go, either that person is a tipper or isn't. One could argue that someone would tip for being in a nicer car simply out of appreciation. One might also argue that someone would tip in a less nicer car simply due to empathy. Who knows?

All I know from working in restaurants for over 20 years is that even people with plenty of money sometimes do not tip, even if the service was stellar.. and sometimes people that can't afford to tip will sometimes over tip even if the service wasn't that great.

Most people now are so hung up on vanity and they expect a ****ing RR phantom picking them up for a $5 fare.

If you get a tip be surprised. Never expect it. Once you learn that you will be less prone to being disappointed.

People tip because of their appreciation, mostly. Providing the best quality of service you can is all you can do. Tipping is not an entitlement and should never be expected nor anticipated.

Most people won't tip because Uber tells them not to. Why would the sheople tip when they've been told that the Uber drivers are making a killing?


----------



## Tixx (Aug 27, 2015)

I noticed I get tips in the suburbs and never in the city. Tips are big too. Only problem with that is there are not too many pings out in the suburbs


----------



## ZoomZoomZoom (Aug 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I might feel sorry for you and tip you, but if you came in a Mazda............never mind, if I see that it is a Mazda that is coming, I will cancel and try again. I hate Mazdas. No room for passengers or drivers. I had thought that a Prius was bad, I would rather five Priusses than one Mazda any day.


Hmmmm but Mazda is great starter vehicle for someone getting into gig and doesn't want to invest. I literally bought this 2007 Mazda 3 gs for 2500 and I put 600 into it for brakes. At this point I'm making no profits. I find though my city is over saturated with drivers as there's fewer demand.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

The only people who have tipped me are older people.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Casually state, Hmmm nice place you live in, ever watch american horror story? Then go through the Uber tip controversy, them state, "oh, I'm really not soliciting a tip". Then say you collect edged weapons...........


----------



## Super girl (Aug 14, 2015)

I have people tell me to bad tipping is "illegal" what? people think its illegal? I of course correct them but of course they don't believe me.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

I had two people in my car and at the end of the ride one of the pax told the other "They can't accept tips!" as they were fumbling for cash.

I piped up: Oh yes, we absolutely can. And they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I did the same once and rated the ***** a 2*. She already had a 4.1 to begin with. Her friend was pleasant throughout the ride and just trying to be nice.


----------



## KayKay26 (Oct 7, 2015)

I feel that if someone wants to tip you they will tip you period with the option for cash or on the app itself. I have gotten tipped and I have appreciated each one. I think that if the service was attentive, friendly and good you should regardless of the type of car, it's just like tipping your waiter, bartender, etc...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bartenders and waiters make like less than minimum wage before tips so they depend on tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ColdRider said:


> Bartenders and waiters make like less than minimum wage before tips so they depend on tips.


And that's different from Uber drivers in many markets how?

Oh yeah, they qualify for unemployment and work men's comp and don't have to pay self employment taxes.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> And that's different from Uber drivers in many markets how?
> 
> Oh yeah, they qualify for unemployment and work men's comp and don't have to pay self employment taxes.


They are EMPLOYEES not CONTRACTORS.

You make $4/hr? If so, I would reevaluate my life.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

JMBF831 said:


> I had two people in my car and at the end of the ride one of the pax told the other "They can't accept tips!" as they were fumbling for cash.
> 
> I piped up: Oh yes, we absolutely can. And they are greatly appreciated.


I'll remember that the next time one rider tells another one we aren't supposed to be tipped.


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Bartenders and waiters make like less than minimum wage before tips so they depend on tips.


They make a lot less than minimum wage. Minimum wage is $7.25 but for food servers it is *$2/hour! *In this discussion about tips, people forget tips is an acronym. it is actually *TIPS* = *T*o* I*nsure *P*rompt *S*ervice.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Here'san idea, engage in a conversation about Uber, all most all pax will gladly chat about the service. Talk about the affordability of uber compaired to triditional cabs as the pax will certainly agree, then tell the pax,"even if uber adds the tip feature to the app. It will still be affordable" (you could throw in a "wouldn't you agree"). It may spark a response such as " oh I thought the tip was already included " thus opening the door for correction and possible tips.
Another phrase worth spouting within the triditional cab part of the conversation , "cabs cost 3 times as much plus they get tips"....


----------



## OK_NatureDog (Nov 3, 2015)

I sure wish I had known about this forum before I signed up to be an Uber driver. First of all, I could have gotten a signing bonus for signing up. Secondly, I would have gotten good ideas like this. 

This past weekend I had a customer who was talking about how much better Uber is than cabs. This would have been great to know then.

BTW, why do some people post about "Pax". I know Pax means "peace", but that doesn't make sense in this context.


----------



## Andrew Thun (Oct 27, 2015)

Pax is an industry term for Passenger.



OK_NatureDog said:


> I sure wish I had known about this forum before I signed up to be an Uber driver. First of all, I could have gotten a signing bonus for signing up. Secondly, I would have gotten good ideas like this.
> 
> This past weekend I had a customer who was talking about how much better Uber is than cabs. This would have been great to know then.
> 
> BTW, why do some people post about "Pax". I know Pax means "peace", but that doesn't make sense in this context.


ax


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

OK_NatureDog said:


> They make a lot less than minimum wage. Minimum wage is $7.25 but for food servers it is *$2/hour! *In this discussion about tips, people forget tips is an acronym. it is actually *TIPS* = *T*o* I*nsure *P*rompt *S*ervice.


Actually it would be To ENSURE Prompt Service. Just saying.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

OK_NatureDog said:


> I'll remember that the next time one rider tells another one we aren't supposed to be tipped.


Unfortunately is the mentality Travis had created in this ride sharing economy
First thing you are informed when you download the app is that; tip is not required because is already included ; so is ridiculous to try to blame the pax for this situation


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I might feel sorry for you and tip you, but if you came in a Mazda............never mind, if I see that it is a Mazda that is coming, I will cancel and try again. I hate Mazdas. No room for passengers or drivers. I had thought that a Prius was bad, I would rather five Priusses than one Mazda any day.


You have obviously never ridden in a Mazda 3. One of the roomier cars on the road. I get compliments on my 2014 model every time I do TNC work. Also very reliable and low maintenance. Although reliability is pretty common in most brands as long as the driver avoids Ford and Dodge vehicles.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

A tip a pax pays is somehow already included how you ask? I see pickup fee and then the SRF and the $ per mile and min. I don't see on there a added amount for tip. Don't most restaurants include tips if the bill is over a certain amount or number of people... but then again the real question is that aren't customers the ones who decide how much to tip if they do? Why does uber say its included when I don't see it on the ride receipt or driver summary. I tell my pax all the time that Uber doesnt want tips pay to the driver because when its in cash then Uber can't get a commission out of it and we all know how greedy Uber is in wanting more money and less for drivers. If Uber does add a tip option into the app I'm sure they will somehow take a commission out of that amount. Lyft at least is very open and clear, it allows certain amounts for customers to choose what to tip or do a custom amount and Lyft takes NO commission from that, all tips go directly to the driver. Uber would be smart to do that as when I get rides on Lyft i always seem to at least get a $2 tip from 65% of my rides and then sometimes $4 or more on 20% of my rides and then theres a small amount of pax that don't tip, but once Lyft added the tip option into the app then I was getting lots of tips than previously so people are willing to tip when they have the option for it and can have a say on how much to tip especially when all tips go to the driver as they should. I still don't understand how Uber can take a commission on a $5 cancellation fee when there was never a fare, i thought in the policy it said that they take 20% of the fare. Last i checked the $5 cancellation fee was a FEE not a fare.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> reliability is pretty common in most brands as long as the driver avoids Ford and Dodge vehicles.


That has not been true for Ford for years. In fact, *Consumer Reports* likes the Fusion. As everyone knows, *Condemner Reports* does not like anything.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That has not been true for Ford for years. In fact, *Consumer Reports* likes the Fusion. As everyone knows, *Condemner Reports* does not like anything.


I have 400 Fords at work. 10 Ford Fusions and 350 Ford cutaways. The cutaways have an ongoing problem with electrical fires as Ford does not use a proper shroud to protect the wiring assembly. Our Ford rep says they won't be installing one anytime soon either. Our Fusions have transmission issues developing after 10,000 miles. To the point of needing replacement. The sensors develop issues at 20k. The Ford dealership gets so much warranty work from my workplace they donated $600 in gift cards for a barbeque yesterday. Of the 30 mechanics that I work with, only one drives a Ford. And that is because he collects Mustangs. And the majority of those mechanics were recruited from Ford dealerships. The Dodge vans that myself and my fellow supervisors drive are slightly better but still have alot of maintenance issues. Get to know your local Ford service manager. You will be spending alot of time with them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> The cutaways have an ongoing problem with electrical fires
> 
> Our Fusions have transmission issues developing after 10,000 miles. To the point of needing replacement.


Henry and Electricity never did get along. That has been a problem for years.

I have two Fusion hybrids. The 2014 has fifteen thousand miles on it as an UberXmobile. I have had zero problems with it.

The 2015 has eight thousand miles on it as a taxicab. That is a bit too early to make any statement. It will be due for its ten-thousand mile servicing, soon.

I am not familiar with the Cutaway.

The last good Chryslers were in the 1980s. They always have used large quantities of gasoline (every badge has its annoying quirks, even those overpriced German badges and those much vaunted Japanese), but until the mid-1980s, they were reliable. After that, the Chryslers fell into slump from which they never have recovered.


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If you get a tip be surprised. Never expect it. Once you learn that you will be less prone to being disappointed.
> 
> People tip because of their appreciation, mostly. Providing the best quality of service you can is all you can do. Tipping is not an entitlement and should never be expected nor anticipated.
> 
> Most people won't tip because Uber tells them not to. Why would the sheople tip when they've been told that the Uber drivers are making a killing?


You seem like an intelligent reasonable guy, unlike most of these cry babies around here, so I will ask you this. You say "tipping is not an entitlement and should never be expected nor anticipated." When would you think a tip is called for? The general consensus around here is that a tip for any old Uber ride is a god given right and that anyone who doesn't provide one is a complete dick deserving of a 1 star. No mints needed, no water, no charging cables, nothing. Just 4 wheels and getting you there alive. To me that is not deserving of a gratuity, that is payment for a service rendered. I understand if people aren't happy with the rates Uber currently has but don't blame the passenger that is only using the system as EVERYONE understood it.



Ubernice said:


> Unfortunately is the mentality Travis had created in this ride sharing economy
> First thing you are informed when you download the app is that; tip is not required because is already included ; so is ridiculous to try to blame the pax for this situation


People are so hung up with with "already included" bit. YES it IS already included. It is included in the cost of the ride. Why is that so hard to understand? That is how Uber was set up. It was always meant to be a cashless all inclusive system with no additional tips. What they are saying is, don't worry, we took care of everything the driver is entitled to. Take one of these restaurants which started saying tips aren't required. I would have no problem NOT tipping in one of those, would you? What you people need to understand is that Uber was NOT set up to be like all these other tip culture based businesses in this country. I can understand if you aren't happy about that but stop pretending like it is something it isn't. If you didn't want to participate in the culture they set up you shouldn't have. There are other options out there. The pay might suck, I get it, but stop trying to change the culture that many of us passengers like and then try to make us seem like dicks for it. YOU are the ones trying to make a system something it isn't. WE are just using the system as it was intended which all of you FULLY understood.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> You seem like an intelligent reasonable guy, unlike most of these cry babies around here, so I will ask you this. You say "tipping is not an entitlement and should never be expected nor anticipated." When would you think a tip is called for? The general consensus around here is that a tip for any old Uber ride is a god given right and that anyone who doesn't provide one is a complete dick deserving of a 1 star. No mints needed, no water, no charging cables, nothing. Just 4 wheels and getting you there alive. To me that is not deserving of a gratuity, that is payment for a service rendered. I understand if people aren't happy with the rates Uber currently has but don't blame the passenger that is only using the system as EVERYONE understood it.
> 
> People are so hung up with with "already included" bit. YES it IS already included. It is included in the cost of the ride. Why is that so hard to understand? That is how Uber was set up. It was always meant to be a cashless all inclusive system with no additional tips. What they are saying is, don't worry, we took care of everything the driver is entitled to. Take one of these restaurants which started saying tips aren't required. I would have no problem NOT tipping in one of those, would you? What you people need to understand is that Uber was NOT set up to be like all these other tip culture based businesses in this country. I can understand if you aren't happy about that but stop pretending like it is something it isn't. If you didn't want to participate in the culture they set up you shouldn't have. There are other options out there. The pay might suck, I get it, but stop trying to change the culture that many of us passengers like and then try to make us seem like dicks for it. YOU are the ones trying to make a system something it isn't. WE are just using the system as it was intended which all of you FULLY understood.


For good or bad you like it or not uber is making a lot of changes in modern society 
Lol


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> For good or bad you like it or not uber is making a lot of changes in modern society
> Lol


Amen to that. I can't wait for the day when tip culture is finally done away with. And yes, I do understand that the price for some things might be a little higher. I am 100% on board with that.


----------



## Ubernice (Nov 6, 2015)

There's no need to tip said:


> Amen to that. I can't wait for the day when tip culture is finally done away with. And yes, I do understand that the price for some things might be a little higher. I am 100% on board with that.


Only we are giving rides ridiculously cheap 
Lol


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubernice said:


> Only we are giving rides ridiculously cheap
> Lol


Then why do it? Who is forcing it? Go to Lyft? Find a different part time job? Why continue to participate in a system which you feel is so terrible? That is what I don't understand.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## There’s no need to tip (Dec 19, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Don't feed the troll!


So I'm a troll because I offer a differing opinion? An opinion that is rationally thought out and well spoken yet all it receives in return is ranting and raving about cheapness and being a pig and the like. If you guys want to keep the woe, is me circle jerk going be my guest.


----------

